# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  αυπνία

## anne88

Καλημέρα σας! Τον τελευταιο καιρό δεν κοιμάμαι καθόλου καλά, ενώ νυστάζω κ θέλω να κοιμήθω ξαφνικά μετά απο λίγο το μάτι γαρίδα κ στριφογυρνάω συνέχεια στο κρεβάτι..Αν δεν παεί 5-6 το πρωί δεν κοιμάμαι κ σκέφτομαι πότε θα κοιμηθώ και γιατί δεν με παίρνει ο ύπνος..Επίσης εκεί που παέι να με πάρει ξυπνάω και νιώθω οτι κοιμήθηκα 5-10 λεπτά αλλα δε το θύμαμαι καθαρά αν κοιμήθηκα η όχι κ επίσης ενω κοιμάμαι μπορεί να ξυπνήσω πολλές φορές.Σαν να μη κοιμάται το μυαλό μου, δε μπορώ να το εξηγήσω κ σαν να εχώ υπερένταση..Τελή δεκεμβρίου το είχα ξαναπάθει με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορώ να κοιμηθώ τρεις μέρες! Μετά όμως κοιμόμουν κανονικά και τώρα πάλι νιώθω οτι δεν μπορώ.Τι μου συμβουλεύετε να κάνω; Επίσης να σημειώσω οτι δουλεύω με βάρδιες και δεν έχώ σταντάρ ωράριο στη δουλειά

----------


## Dimitrios85

> Καλημέρα σας! Τον τελευταιο καιρό δεν κοιμάμαι καθόλου καλά, ενώ νυστάζω κ θέλω να κοιμήθω ξαφνικά μετά απο λίγο το μάτι γαρίδα κ στριφογυρνάω συνέχεια στο κρεβάτι..Αν δεν παεί 5-6 το πρωί δεν κοιμάμαι κ σκέφτομαι πότε θα κοιμηθώ και γιατί δεν με παίρνει ο ύπνος..Επίσης εκεί που παέι να με πάρει ξυπνάω και νιώθω οτι κοιμήθηκα 5-10 λεπτά αλλα δε το θύμαμαι καθαρά αν κοιμήθηκα η όχι κ επίσης ενω κοιμάμαι μπορεί να ξυπνήσω πολλές φορές.Σαν να μη κοιμάται το μυαλό μου, δε μπορώ να το εξηγήσω κ σαν να εχώ υπερένταση..Τελή δεκεμβρίου το είχα ξαναπάθει με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορώ να κοιμηθώ τρεις μέρες! Μετά όμως κοιμόμουν κανονικά και τώρα πάλι νιώθω οτι δεν μπορώ.Τι μου συμβουλεύετε να κάνω; Επίσης να σημειώσω οτι δουλεύω με βάρδιες και δεν έχώ σταντάρ ωράριο στη δουλειά


Έχεις δοκιμάσει κάποιο φυτικό προϊόν για τον ύπνο να δεις αν σε βοηθήσει να ηρεμήσεις και να κοιμηθείς?

----------


## anne88

Ναι δοκίμασα και αταραξ..Στην αρχη κοιμόμουν μια χαρα με αυτο πλεόν δε μ κάνει τιποτα..Κ τις τελευταιές μέρες πήρα ένα συμπλήρωμα μελατονίνης το οποίο βέβαια το έπαιρνα το πρωί αλλα μετά απο λίγο κοιμόμουν.Κ επίσης όταν ξυπνάω νιώθω τόσο πρησμένη σα να κοιμήθηκα πολλές ωρές ενώ ουσιαστικά κοιμάμαι 3ώρα.

----------


## Dimitrios85

> Ναι δοκίμασα και αταραξ..Στην αρχη κοιμόμουν μια χαρα με αυτο πλεόν δε μ κάνει τιποτα..Κ τις τελευταιές μέρες πήρα ένα συμπλήρωμα μελατονίνης το οποίο βέβαια το έπαιρνα το πρωί αλλα μετά απο λίγο κοιμόμουν.Κ επίσης όταν ξυπνάω νιώθω τόσο πρησμένη σα να κοιμήθηκα πολλές ωρές ενώ ουσιαστικά κοιμάμαι 3ώρα.


Μήπως όλο αυτό ξεκινάει από κάπου αλλού? Μήπως περνάς κάποια περίοδο που έχεις άγχος και δεν σε αφήνει να κοιμηθείς?

----------


## anne88

Όχι το μόνο άγχος που έχω είναι αν θα κοιμηθώ και γιατί δε με παίρνει..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω δε δοκιμασα τιποτα το φιλοσοφω μεχρι τις 4 τα ξημερωματα συνηθως

----------


## teatree

anne88 κι εμενα η αυπνια μου οφειλεται εν μερη στο οτι φοβαμαι μηπως δεν καταφερω να κοιμηθω με αποτελεσμα να μενω ξυπνια.αρα σε καταλαβαινω,πολλοι το παθαινουμε.
ειναι αγχος που οφειλεται σε αλλα θεματα,διαφορετικα για τον καθενα απο εμας. προτεινω ψυχαναλυση(τι πρωτότυπο!), αλλα ειναι μακρυς ο δρομος.θελει χρονο...

μετα απο ποσες μερες σταματησε να σε βοηθαει το atarax στην αυπνια? ρωταω γιατι το χρησιμοποιω κι εγω κατα διαστηματα εδω και τρεις μηνες(λαμβανω ενα χαπι αταραξ επι 5 νυχτες και για τρεις νυχτες καθολου κτλ). Κι ανησυχω μηπως σταματησει να λειτουργει καποια στιγμη και αναγκαστω να στραφω σε κατι πιο δραστικο,πραγμα που απευχομαι.

----------


## νικολετακι

κι εγω εχω αυπνιες αλλα οταν πρέπει ν κοιμηθώ αλλού κ κυρίως μ τ αγόρι μ π έχουμε σχέση από αποσταση κ αλλάζουμε χώρους κ δεν κοιμάμαι μ τπτ κ μετα σκέφτομαι ότι δεν θα κοιμηθώ κ πάει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο δεν ειναι περιεργο ειδικα αν ανεβουν οι ορμονες απ το σεξ μετα δε νυσταζεις για να σε βοηθησει το σωμα να αντεξεις το ξενυχτι

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αν αυξήσεις τη δόση του αταραξ; πάντα βέβαια με συμβουλή γιατρου. Εγω εχω παρει μέχρι 7 δε μου έκαναν τίποτα.. Πολυ ελαφριά 


> Καλημέρα σας! Τον τελευταιο καιρό δεν κοιμάμαι καθόλου καλά, ενώ νυστάζω κ θέλω να κοιμήθω ξαφνικά μετά απο λίγο το μάτι γαρίδα κ στριφογυρνάω συνέχεια στο κρεβάτι..Αν δεν παεί 5-6 το πρωί δεν κοιμάμαι κ σκέφτομαι πότε θα κοιμηθώ και γιατί δεν με παίρνει ο ύπνος..Επίσης εκεί που παέι να με πάρει ξυπνάω και νιώθω οτι κοιμήθηκα 5-10 λεπτά αλλα δε το θύμαμαι καθαρά αν κοιμήθηκα η όχι κ επίσης ενω κοιμάμαι μπορεί να ξυπνήσω πολλές φορές.Σαν να μη κοιμάται το μυαλό μου, δε μπορώ να το εξηγήσω κ σαν να εχώ υπερένταση..Τελή δεκεμβρίου το είχα ξαναπάθει με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορώ να κοιμηθώ τρεις μέρες! Μετά όμως κοιμόμουν κανονικά και τώρα πάλι νιώθω οτι δεν μπορώ.Τι μου συμβουλεύετε να κάνω; Επίσης να σημειώσω οτι δουλεύω με βάρδιες και δεν έχώ σταντάρ ωράριο στη δουλειά

----------


## Νικη

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Το πρόβλημα με μένα εινσι ότι ενώ κανονικά ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με αϋπνίες, παρόλα αυτά έχω φοβια ότι δε θα με πάρει ο ύπνος τα βράδια... Εδώ και 5 χρόνια υποφέρω από αυτή τη φοβια η οποία έχει ελαττώθει αλλά που και που εμφανίζεται κσι κάποια βραδιά απλά πηγαίνω στο κρεβάτι με τη σκέψη ότι δε θα με πάρει ο ύπνος... Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που έχω αυτή φοβια έχω περάσει αρκετά βραδια που που να μην έχω κοιμηθεί όχι γιατί δε μπορώ αλλά γιατί το σκεφτομσι κσι δε χαλαρώνω.. Ουσιαστικα εγώ προκαλώ την αϋπνία, σαν να πιέζω τον εαυτό μου να μη κοιμηθεί ενώ δε το θέλω αυτό.. Σα να τινωρω τον εαυτό μου. Παρόλα αυτά ο ύπνος μου είναι οπως ήταν. Φυσιολογικός κσι κάποιες φορές καλύτερος. Όμως φοβάμαι ότι θα το παθαίνω. Παίρνω βαλεριάνα σε τσάι που με βοηθάει αρκετά ώστε να χαλαρώσω κσι να κοιμηθώ πιο άνετα. Αλλά το θέμα σίγουρα λύνεται με ψυχοθεραπεία και μάλιστα με γνωσιακη κσι συμπεριφορικη προσέγγιση όπου κάνω εδώ και 2 μήνες. Η ερώτηση που σου κάνω είναι
Ότι το Πρόβλημα με τις αϋπνίες σου εινσι 1)οργανικό, 2)έχεις τιε φοβίες που έχω κσι γω ότι δε θα κοιμηθείς, 3)σκεφτεσαι η φοβάσαι κάτι άλλο που σε κάνει να μη κοιμάσαι τα βράδια. Όλα αυτά πηγάζουν από αγχώδη διαταραχή που καταλήγει να εμφανίζεται με τη μορφή φοβιων και έντονων σκέψεων που καταλήγουν να τρελαίνουν το μυαλό σου. Για αρχή δοκίμασε να πηγαίνεις συγκεκριμένες ώρες για ύπνο αλλά εινσι δύσκολο με τα ωράρια της δουλειάς.. Επίσης να πίνεις τσάι χαμομήλι η βαλεριάνα κσι να ακούς μουσική κατά τους άγχους... Αλλά θα σε βοηθήσει η μορφή ψυχοθεραπεία που σου ανέφερα πιο πάνω γιατί εχεις άγχωδη διαταραχή οπότε πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσει από ειδικό. Να μην απογοητεθεσαι, κάνεις δε πέθανε από αϋπνία.. Ο οργανισμός πάντα βρίσκει τρόπους να κοιμάται.. Στο λέω εγώ που το σκεφτομσι τα περισσότερα βραδιά κσι έχω υπάρξει πολύ απελπισμένη και ήμουν σε απόγνωση για χρόνια... Βρες κάποιο ειδικό κσι κάνε ψυχοθεραπεία ώστε να εντοπίσεις την πηγή του άγχους σου. Αυτά που περνάς εσύ τα περνάνε και άλλοι, να μην αποθαρρύνεσαι

----------

